# Annoying People from the Warp



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

So I've met some pretty angry and annoying people in my 40k Times, some people can be real pricks. The other day an older gentleman was arguing with his opponent and they were getting a tad loud so I stepped in and asked what was up. It was an argument about Feel No Pain and he was arguing that because his weapon was AP 3 on his opponents Plague Marines that the Marines would not get their FNP roll. Having experience in this I answered that only if the AP is one or two that, he would not get his FNP roll. The man replies with "you're just a teenager, how would you know!" 

As being an older teenager I often get stereotyped as a rude, loud, and just a normal teenager so I always try my best to be as polite as possible without swearing and such. So he continues and makes another remark about my age as I went and grabbed the hardcover rulebook from my car. I came back and showed the man the entry and that I was right and he just gave me this "hmph" kinda look. Not even a sorry? I just walked away politely and ignored the bloke. His opponent said I handled it well and thanked me, that made me happy. :thank_you: I just hope I don't run into so hard headed jerks like that again.

Another good story is down at the bunker we used to have this kid who would show up and touch everyone's models. He would walk around the store touching everyone's stuff! The worst account of heresy was that he walked up to some guys land raider, picked it up, and dropped it! Luckily the only thing that broke was a heavy bolter on the hull, but this was a constant thing. I went to the 99 cent store for five minutes and I come back and he's clutching my crisis suit and its fusion blaster in the other hand saying sorry. He ended up getting banned for a month and never came back xD good riddance.

So I guess this thread is to share stories of blokes who were insanely rude and/or annoying, I always find these stories interesting


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

crisissuitguy said:


> As being an older teenager I often get stereotyped as a rude, loud, and just a normal teenager so I always try my best to be as polite as possible without swearing and such.


I hate this, I wish some people would realise that we aren't all arrogant jerks.



crisissuitguy said:


> Another good story is down at the bunker we used to have this kid who would show up and touch everyone's models. He would walk around the store touching everyone's stuff!


I would not blame you for what ever you did to him. How old was the kid?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

We have all met plenty of people who "pull neils" as AlsoJames's sig says.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Samules said:


> We have all met plenty of people who "pull neils" as AlsoJames's sig says.



Holy shit! It's catching on! =D


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

There's one person I know who, at the slightest que that someone either forgot a rule (neiling or not), which caused things not to go his way or someone figured out how to out rules lawyer him starts shouting at the top of his lung "You god damn cheater" and refuses to settle down.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

^ That's a classic example of pulling a neil


----------



## p_folis (Dec 27, 2011)

the best thing you can do is keep your rule book on you and prove them wrong.
When I was 16 i knew the rules and played better than 90% of the adults so just don't worry about it.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Icarsun said:


> There's one person I know who, at the slightest que that someone either forgot a rule (neiling or not), which caused things not to go his way or someone figured out how to out rules lawyer him starts shouting at the top of his lung "You god damn cheater" and refuses to settle down.





Alsojames said:


> ^ That's a classic example of pulling a neil


Sounds like a Blood angels player that used to get dropped off at my local before it closed down. This little dude was 12 or 13 at the time and a huge pain. No one wanted to game with him b/c he had to win no matter what and would indeed call you out no matter what. 

One time he made up some bullshite rule, i cant recall what he told me but while i was reading his codex trying to find the "rule" the little punk tryed to slip a dead SM back into play. 

I wish you we could teach younger players that losing is apart of the game and nothing is wrong with losing at all. Some of the best games i have played in i lost ! and i enjoyed every sec of it !


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Should I mention the guy I mentioned is in his 20s?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

One thing is for sure. There will allways be idiots.
In ancient times, when I used to play original epic space marine i would allways play against a 'Good' friend of mine. I found out many years from a mutual friend who used to play with us regularly that he would allways roll his dice and pick them up and tell me the results regardless of what the dice said. I guess it is pretty sad that in all the years we played I never realised. It probably explains why I never won a game against him though.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

At least in my store it's pretty much known who the competitive rules lawyers with supa cheeze lists are and they only really play among themselves.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's one of those things.

EVERY hobby has them.

ASSHOLES EXIST, and what's more, they need to announce their presence by being loud and obnoxious. My gaming group refer to them as 'Ack Acks' (short for AAA. 'Assholes Always Advertise').

Ignore them and move on.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a 13 year old boy throw an unpainted monolith at my head. Needless to say I stole the internal structure pieces so he couldn't fix it.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

crisissuitguy said:


> So I've met some pretty angry and annoying people in my 40k Times, some people can be real pricks. The other day an older gentleman was arguing with his opponent and they were getting a tad loud so I stepped in and asked what was up.



And THERE IS WHY YOU DESERVED IT....

Mate, after 20 odd years of playing and watching..... I can tell you the best thing to do is to IGNORE it.... why do so many people think that when you are watching a game, watching somebody paint etc, that you need to offer your 10000000% correct opinion?



My suggestion to you in future, don't interfere! Leave them be children or idiots... I have never once even when the information being presented was totally wrong ever...... interfered in another game. I find it the height of rudeness. Yes people get upset and yes people get argumentative...thats why when two people play they can ask a third for an opinion... ITS WHEN IT COMES UNSOLICITED... that most have a terrible reaction!

Thats a major reason why a lot of us dont play at FLGS or GW anymore... because of the OMG they are discussing a rule, let 20 of us descend and have this out and then nod sagely? LOL... get real.

You are not there to solve the worlds problems.... if your asked, totally different! But by your own admission you were not! If they asked for the input fair enough, they both should have stopped and listened.... they both obviously did not.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

The boy who rolled different dice rolls for each of his combat drugs for old Dark Eldar (with the Talos somehow shooting everything on the board at once with 5 S7 hits...) and always said "+1S" or "+1A" even when the results were different to the last +1S/A. He also proxied most of his army and didn't even bother to stand them up on their bases; just moved them in clumps.

He contends closely with the spoilt Ork kid who decided to take the piss out of my painting, telling my how simple the technique was, when he had around 4K (including a Stompa) of grey, not even undercoated, Orks. Little prick.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I saw the thread title, and expected instructions on how to annoy people with psychic powers. 

Now I am disappointed.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

oh man do i feel right at home here. but as plenty of people said, there are always gonna be assholes. there are always gonna be people who think they know better than you, people who hate being told the answer, yada yada yada. i just ignore. tis why i dont go to GW anyore. i just play at a little club every monday night cus i know the people there are alot more respectful of each other. we all know that we can help each other out. if i were to go to a GW and ask for advice, i swear i get the worst, snobbiest looks as if to say, "god, arnt you a complete dumbass for asking a question like that?" no matter what i ask, thats the type of response i usually get. it really is sad, to be honest. and agree with before, about the stereotype of teens. not all are arrogant, selfish know it alls. ive been playing since 2nd edition, and all i really know are the tau, cus thats the only army i play and love. so i feel right at home here, and not because im sitting here at home atm, lolz.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I saw the thread title, and expected instructions on how to annoy people with psychic powers.
> 
> Now I am disappointed.


Serp, have you actually met anyone with psyhic and/or warp powers?

besides it great hearing the funny stories about those people who just take it too seriously. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've met people who _think_ they have psychic powers. :grin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

you shall *not* tell them about that


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

guys, people's attitude towards you doesn't get much better once you hit 20, you are then instead classed as 'young' and thus too inexperienced or the root of all the worlds problems.

many a time I've pulled 'adults' to one side to give them a stern talking to. the best thing you can ever do to disarm someone using your youth as a weapon is to keep calmer than them, more level headed and well spoken. think about what you are going to say before you say it, don't flame or troll someone IRL, that's a good way to get a punch.
also speak fast and use big words[/joke] haha XD


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hes fortunate he didnt get an atomic wedgie for interrupting the argument,thats the best way to deal with the youth of today, good firm wedgie and a ruffle of the hair(though to be fair run a comb through it first as the youth of today has no concept of style when it comes to hair)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ...the youth of today has no concept of style when it comes to hair....


Sadly all too true these days. I can still remember when you could tell the difference between a gamer and a scrubbed donkey.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know people at my coliseum who will straight up narrate your game for the first half. It gets quite annoying.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

moswantd407 said:


> I know people at my coliseum who will straight up narrate your game for the first half. It gets quite annoying.


Why only the first half? 

To be honest I'm thankful I've not met anybody like the people being discussed in the thread.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Sadly all too true these days. I can still remember when you could tell the difference between a gamer and a scrubbed donkey.


:goodpost:No joke !


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

My bro just does stuff- he always has to roll his zerker attacks one by one... And picks up dice within 0.5seconds of rolling them, saying 'passed, lucky roll' and if a game gets cut short it doesnt count unless he wins because it wasn't fair even if he knows the game must stop then and he gets a extra turn because of it!
And my gw staff get kind of annoying there great everywhere else but you MUST play the first person available or leave the store even if said person is a total jackass and when we play doubles you MUST go in the teams you happen to be standing by, even if two players want to swap!
And they say they know everything but need me to show them what every tau system does as the pull things like 'do you have a target lock'
'no'
'ahha! You can only shoot one gun on the suits!'
'that's the multi-tracker, I've got it'
'prove it!'
Every time I shoot and you NEED a army list EVERY game even If you've used the same list for weeks against the same opponent and they know every single detail!

Edit: and there's always the kid that rolls his dice behind a building or his tank saying 'yep, made the 15 saves on me boyz' and ' your hammerhead explodes by my krak missile, and so does your devilfish by the same weapon' with just rolling like 2 dice the announcing before throwing a hissy fit when I ask how
And the dudes that say' this unit had this special rule and that unit had this gun so that unit dies, oh sorry I forgot my codex'

Just a little rant:biggrin:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I repeat...MONOLITH, THROWN AT MY HEAD.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Minizke1 said:


> I repeat...MONOLITH, THROWN AT MY HEAD.



There ought to be a rule in those stores that if you throw something at someone it counts as giving it to them and it's theirs now.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to a gaming evening run by the staff of my local GW. I was 17 years old and after I thrashed one of the staffers Brets with my Beastmen he called me a "f**king pr**k". 

This was almost 10 years ago now, but still fresh in my memory... This staffer was in his 30's and he's gone called a teenager a f**king pr**k (just for beating him mind you), the irony was not lost on me at the time.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules said:


> There ought to be a rule in those stores that if you throw something at someone it counts as giving it to them and it's theirs now.


Or you should at least be able to punch 'em a few times.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just yesterday I had a staffer have a go at me for 'modelling for advantage'. My Chaos Dreadnought has a TL Autocannon, made from two IG HWT Autocannons and an Assault Cannon arm. Apparently my Dreadnought isn't a Chaos Dreadnought, it's a converted Imperial Dreadnought, and thusly I should have used the Autocannon in the SM Dreadnought Box. In addition, I was cheating by 'extending the Autocannons'. True, I've used the longest Autocannons that I can find, but what did the guy really expect me to do? Well, he thinks that as GW sell Dreadnought Autocannon arms, I should have used those.

He's also got a dick of a kid who comes along to the store. Must be about 11, profuse swearing, calls his dad over for EVERY rule that I tell him that doesn't benefit him, and hurls abuse if you even move away from his models. I once got bored with the little fuckwad and left the game and he starts slinging insults around. And what does his dad do? Sweet fuck all, that's what.

I also hate it how nobody believes me on rules clarifications. I VERY rarely get a rule wrong, but everyone calls over the resident 'rules guy', who either tells them them something wrong or agrees with me. He's perfectly fine with it (he's been playing for a hell of a time and gets mixed up as he's been gaming through a good four editions), and gladly admits when he's wrong, but every single other bastard in the store thinks that he's some kind of omniscient rules god.

I hate 'em all. We've got a good core, but a group of fuckwads who really get on my wick, too, and it always seems like we've got more of them than genuinely decent people.

Midnight


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You should tell them there is only the one and true Rules God, then hand them a Deathklokk pamphlet. lol

I love it when people doubt me on rules calls. I let them look it up and ask them to read it aloud so I can hear. They start off loud and brash then trail off weakly when they get to the part where they're wrong. Ahhh.... smells like VICTORY! :so_happy:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vanity, your name is Deathklokk.

Anyhow, can I have some of those Deathklokk Pamphlets? I seem to have misplaced mine... Oh, no, I remember. I gave the whole stock away to the hordes of bigoted noobs and elitist neckbeards. Bastards, one and all.

Midnight


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

kiro the avenger! said:


> My bro just does stuff- he always has to roll his zerker attacks one by one... And picks up dice within 0.5seconds of rolling them, saying 'passed, lucky roll' and if a game gets cut short it doesnt count unless he wins because it wasn't fair even if he knows the game must stop then and he gets a extra turn because of it!
> And my gw staff get kind of annoying there great everywhere else but you MUST play the first person available or leave the store even if said person is a total jackass and when we play doubles you MUST go in the teams you happen to be standing by, even if two players want to swap!
> And they say they know everything but need me to show them what every tau system does as the pull things like 'do you have a target lock'
> 'no'
> ...


I enjoyed that.

Anyhow, I once played this 20 something year old guy and I had forget my tape measure, so i said:

"hey mate, can I borrow your tape measure?"

he gave me a glare that could've KILLED.

"you should bring your own tape measure"

"sorry, but i forgot, can I borrow it?"

"fine"

the mood was frosty to say the least.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Just yesterday I had a staffer have a go at me for 'modelling for advantage'. My Chaos Dreadnought has a TL Autocannon, made from two IG HWT Autocannons and an Assault Cannon arm. Apparently my Dreadnought isn't a Chaos Dreadnought, it's a converted Imperial Dreadnought, and thusly I should have used the Autocannon in the SM Dreadnought Box. In addition, I was cheating by 'extending the Autocannons'. True, I've used the longest Autocannons that I can find, but what did the guy really expect me to do? Well, he thinks that as GW sell Dreadnought Autocannon arms, I should have used those.Midnight


A lil off topic but what does that matter? Don't you measure walkers from the base?
*looks at Deathklokk*

On topic
We have a guy with a horrible reputation for making units appear from thin air and having the EXACT gun he needs to combat you. "Oh you got 5 termies in front of me within 12", guess what I GOT A PLASMA GUN SUCKA! Oh did I mention he rarely brings a list? You must insist he brings one and then he gives you a hurt look lol. 
I actually refused to play him for 5 months. I was tired of the cheating and quite new to the game. I said to myself I wouldn't play him again until I was good enuff that the cheating would't affect the outcome...and it worked! We played a game after the break and I rolled him cheats and all. With the old GK to boot!...god I miss WS5 and Str 6 PW.
I guess I consider cheating the most annoying thing to deal with. Been into gaming so long that obnoxiousness and loudness don't bother me much. And Im one of the "old guys" and try to treat the young'ns with the respect they want, it's only fair. Of course if they decide to be a little punk, a little condescension goes a long way :laugh:


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Champion Alaric said:


> A lil off topic but what does that matter? Don't you measure walkers from the base?
> *looks at Deathklokk*


With Vehicles, you measure from the weapon.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah its all so familiar... oddly.

I'm out local rules guru, which has gotten a little weird: I used to be shit hot on all the BRB rules and most of the army specific rules... but between not having much time for wfb/40k, a new wfb ruleset and playing mostly wfb in preparation for a tourny I'm getting a little rusty/out of date... and yet people still think I'll know everything. Its a hard rep to lose.

In my experience teenagers often have a better grasp of the rules then adults. They normally have more time to devote to the hobby and will normally have played with fewer editions of the rules/books so often have less to get confused over. I'll admit I'm a little agist when it comes to rules, but for me that only applies to kids: they often don't play by the proper rules (certainly true of me and my friends back in 2nd ed 40k) or have difficulty explaining the rule in a coherant and convincing way.

As for colourful characters... we have numerous, but there are 2 that spring to mind. One young teenager (who I've played occasionally to help him with the rules) is about as annoying as its possible to be: he'll come up to the table and offer utterly terrible advice (or advise impossible/rule breaking things) then be really spazzy if you ignore his 'good' advice or tell him to shut up/go away. I'll normally ignore him but have to admit that when he advised me to make a charge with my ogres that I had just spent the last 2 turns planning and prepping for (it was a beautiful trap enabling my slightly OTT unit to charge into the flank of a very OTT warrior unit, which I did and utterly smashed him)... it was one of those charges that no-one could fail to see, but it was advised to me as if it was a tactical thunderbolt that I couldn't have seen... jeez.
The other guy is a teenager who paints nicely, plays decently enough but cannot take losing (if he starts to lose he'll very quickly quit the game... often when he's taken a big setback where I don't think it too hard for him to win) but the biggest annoyance is that his hands fiddle. He can't watch a game or sit at the painting table (or do anythign else) without picking things up and fiddling with them, made worse by him being quite clumsy. He doesn't mean to be a pain but the number of models he's broken is getting silly, though the latest annoyance is that as he was watching me play he pulled the little name sticker off my flamer template... which has now of course gone missing. He didn't steal it, just influenced it to help it get lost and now it'll cost me £10 to get a new one... argghh.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I used to go round and touch everybody's models to have a look at them, or try to help out with a construction.. I learned quickly that I came across as a little prick, especially after dropping a Land Raider and breaking a side sponson and causing a half-built monolith to fall apart back into it's individual pieces. Needless to say, I try to keep my hands off other people's models now without permission to look (And even then I'm dubious).

Last time I went to the shop for a game, I hadn't eaten that day so I was shaky (Looked like I had mild parkinsons) and I knocked over some Eldar models another player had about three times in the first turn. Luckily they quickly died and were no longer a problem. They were initially sat on the top of the tallest building, which my Wraiths were moving through.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Serp, have you actually met anyone with psyhic and/or warp powers?
> 
> besides it great hearing the funny stories about those people who just take it too seriously. :biggrin:


You have obviously not witnessed my ability to spread discord and scheme so much people recommend I put a sign on my head reading "just as planned!"

I make Lord Tzeentch so proud.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Well, he thinks that as GW sell Dreadnought Autocannon arms, I should have used those.
> 
> He's also got a dick of a kid who comes along to the store. Must be about 11, profuse swearing, calls his dad over for EVERY rule that I tell him that doesn't benefit him, and hurls abuse if you even move away from his models. I once got bored with the little fuckwad and left the game and he starts slinging insults around. And what does his dad do? Sweet fuck all, that's what.
> 
> ...


1: The GW staffer is full of happy horses' shite, as they generally are. GW dont make a dreadnought Autocannon arm. 

2: I despise children and parents who are oblivious to the two most unmysterious forces in the Universe. Common sense and courtesy. Hence why i no longer play games in my local creche-workshop



DeathKlokk said:


> I love it when people doubt me on rules calls. I let them look it up and ask them to read it aloud so I can hear. They start off loud and brash then trail off weakly when they get to the part where they're wrong. Ahhh.... smells like VICTORY! :so_happy:


Yes, it feels good

As to the remark made about cheese lists and power gamers. I fall into both of these categories. I play to win. I build my own list that fits my playstyle and is designed to win. Most power lists you will see are net-wank that is easily countered by a good player. I have seen devilfish tau annihilate a net Long Fang Razorspam SW army. Its more about the skill of the player rather than the list. People frown on player like me and my clubmates. We play to win tournaments, we practice for tournaments. 5 of them are ETC players. That is the side of 40k gaming that i enjoy, the competitive aspect, which is why i know my rules and don't let things slide against most player. I always inform my opponent, if i do not know them, that i am running a tournament list and its up to them whether they play me or not. I don't deliberately go around trying to pwn less experienced players, but at a tournament i wouldnt hold back against them. 

Anyway, i have finished my rant. point made.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

About the auto-cannons giving you a modelling advantage... I was being told by a GW staff member the other day that if you buy multiple Doom arks, take all the cannons from one and put them end-on-end and you get an extra 5" range each time (Because they're 5" long) but the enemy still has to shoot and make it to your hull. He said that you can have as many as you like on the end, and he seemed to suggest that this was completely legal.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Silens said:


> About the auto-cannons giving you a modelling advantage... I was being told by a GW staff member the other day that if you buy multiple Doom arks, take all the cannons from one and put them end-on-end and you get an extra 5" range each time (Because they're 5" long) but the enemy still has to shoot and make it to your hull. He said that you can have as many as you like on the end, and he seemed to suggest that this was completely legal.


Sounds like someone's aiming to make their monthly sales quota!

It's not against the rules in the book, but neither is jumping up and down on your opponent's army and screaming "Apocalyptic Barrage MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Sounds like someone's aiming to make their monthly sales quota!
> 
> It's not against the rules in the book, but neither is jumping up and down on your opponent's army and screaming "Apocalyptic Barrage MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!"


I must test both of these theories... :scratchhead:


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

In my local store the manager is married to the BIGGEST cheat of them all, he always "Forgets" his rulebooks/armylist and tape, he then changes his list and unit composition halfway through the game, he also makes up some some serious Sh**e about his army rules and when asked to check a rule he just agues with you and shruggs with a "I know the rules of my own army".

If you persist in pursuing the argument that he is wrong all his crony friends join his sid and then his stupid arse wife (the manager) agrees with him. I even went as far as to read the rule myself and show her and him what it said but they just looked at me and replied with your interprtation IS WRONG.

Most of the time its about his vc casting RUH, and the little prick tried do the same in every battle, he says he gets to time it by his cast value. What a prick.

Also there is another guy who always wants to win but states that what the manager has told him is law even if you show him the rule he tries to manipulate the wording to agree with what he said. He such a jerk. 

This is why i dont get to play very oftern, i'll wait till said ppl above are away on holiday then maybe i'll go for a quick game.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> It's not against the rules in the book, but neither is jumping up and down on your opponent's army and screaming "Apocalyptic Barrage MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!"


:goodpost::laugh:


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> I must test both of these theories... :scratchhead:


I would very much like to see this.:laugh:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> jumping up and down on your opponent's army and screaming "Apocalyptic Barrage MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!"


First coined by Svartmetall in a moment of genius, and once again i lol at this phrase :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

They're unavoidable, always gonna be a good 5 of them in each store in the UK alone, going from people generally trying to piss people off to sad blokes who's only ambition is to win,no matter the cost. Only satisfaction is when they're proven wrong and (maybe) reminded that it's a game of wits and strategy, rather then a money race, as much as games-workshop like it to be at times.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

These tales make me glad I dont play at a store, its sounds like a terrible time is had by all.

I cant remember any incidents like this off the top of my head, but on the OP's main point, I always find it best not to interfere in an argument about rules unless asked. If I am watching a game, I will resist asking anything other than how is it going. Even at tournaments I if I am watching a friend play, I wont say anything as its seems terrible rude to interfere.

But also on the OP's point about ageist comments, I agree, some of the older generation seriously need to learn that the younger players dont have any older rule sets interfering with how they remember rules.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But it's odd, I played a perfectly amiable Apocalypse game with just the six of us. I'm a fairly mature 14-year-old and was pretty much the only teenager there. It was great, the way Apocalypse is meant to be and everyone really liked it. 

The trick is to go down later in the day. The best games are on the late-opening nights and start around 4 PM or 4.30 PM, when all the annoying kiddies have left.

Midnight


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I think one of the best games I've ever had in Games Workshop was on one of the 'veteran nights' where I went down with my stuff, met three new people and had a great doubles game (Which I lost). It doesn't really get any better than that!


----------

